# Tips for cutting brass tubes?



## EricRN (Sep 5, 2019)

How do folks cut brass tubes?  I used a brand new 32 tpi Hack saw blade and the cutting distorted the tube, making it noncircular. Any tips to avoid this?


----------



## MRDucks2 (Sep 5, 2019)

I use the little copper-tubing cutters from Home Depot or Lowe’s, straightening the ends with a teaming tool from Harbor Freight, but people tell me that doesn’t work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Sly Dog (Sep 5, 2019)

I use a small tube cutter with a punch inserted inside the tube (the largest punch that will fit the tube).  A reaming or de-burring tool to clean it up if necessary.


----------



## dogcatcher (Sep 5, 2019)

I cut them a little long and them use a disc sander to clean them up and to length.   A sander mill like RHerrell sells works great.


----------



## John Eldeen (Sep 5, 2019)

Cut them long glue them in the blank then trim to length using your barrel trimmer or sander or how ever you like to do it.


----------



## WriteON (Sep 5, 2019)

John Eldeen said:


> Cut them long glue them in the blank then trim to length using your barrel trimmer or sander or how ever you like to do it.


EDITED> Begin with tube slightly longer than spec... I cut with hacksaw.... glue into blank......then gently insert the barrel trimmer into the distorted end by hand... not under power. Will round out with reamer.  Then proceed to mount and trim with barrel trimmer on lathe.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 5, 2019)

Cut them on my bandsaw with a metal blade. I cut all metals on bandsaw and use a jig. Just clean up with reamer and file if need be.


----------



## John Eldeen (Sep 5, 2019)

WriteON said:


> I cut with hacksaw.... then gently insert the barrel trimmer into the distorted end by hand... not under power. Then proceed to mount and trim with barrel trimmer on lathe.


If using a barrel trimer I never trim on the lathe I hold the blank with a clamp and use the drill press. I find the chuck on the lathe and a vise on the drill press can cause the blank to reference off the sides instead if the tube. It also causes an do stress in the blank as the barrel trimmer is trying to force the blank square with the tube. Holding with the clamp allows the tube to easily stay square with the barrel trimmer in turn reducing the stress on the blank. I find it produces a much better cut for me. Also I as well cut the tube with a hack saw. If you drill a hole in a block of wood that is approximately sized for the tube then cut through that hole with your hack saw you will have a jig to cut that size tube without as much deformation.


----------



## PenPal (Sep 6, 2019)

First and easiest magic cuts using those cheap three wheeler bandsaws with a metal cutting blade,infallable. One at most garage sales.

For my metal lathe (HERCUS)>Using an aluminium extrusion,turned aluminium base to fit th4e toolpost base as per pics,Quick fit a dremel with the thin black cut off blade.


----------



## randyrls (Sep 6, 2019)

Eric;  No matter what kind of saw you use you will need to  deburr the cut ends. A reloading de-burring tool works well and can do both inside and outside.
I have a cutting block I clamp into my blank cutter and cut with tablesaw.  Be sure to clean up the brass swarf.


----------



## rholiday (Sep 6, 2019)

Same technique as Sly Dog, (post #3).
Bob


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Sep 6, 2019)

Years ago I was given one of the  Harbor Freight mini miter saws.  Woefully underpowered.  I place the tube stock in a cut off scrap of a barrel blank of the appropriate size, and clamp with built in clamp.   Apply very gentle downward pressure.  De-bur inside and out.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Sep 6, 2019)

I just recently bought the mini bench top cut-off saw from Harbor Freight.
*DRILL MASTER*
*2 In. Mini Bench Top Cut-Off Saw*

I wanted something cheap and something I could just pitch if it didn't work well.  For cutting brass tubes it works great.  I use the same de-burring tool mentioned above and I've never had any problems.  The saw is well under powered but handles brass tubing just fine, won't come close to cutting wood at all though.


----------



## DrD (Sep 6, 2019)

I cut mine on the same Delta bandsaw I us to cut the blanks to length, using the same blade; been doing it that way ever since I got started.  I take a brass cartridge reamer to the od an id before sanding prior to glue up.


----------



## Curly (Sep 6, 2019)

Metal lathe with 5C collet chuck and depth stop in the collet. Parting tool cuts them off exactly the same length every time. Deburing with a Noga RotoDrive tool. https://www.noga.com/Products/coun/RotoDrive Countersinks  Great for cutting lots of tubes. A little slow for 1 or 2.


----------

